# Concussions and training



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2001)

Ok, I got rear ended last Thursday (cars totaled) and am pretty sure I got a mild concussion.  Am currently seeking medical info, but of course, my primary doc don't handle "no-fault" cases (paperwork) and the insurance agencies are playing "point the finger".  In the mean time, my training is on hold.

Anyone else know anything about concussions, etc?  Symptoms, resources, and what forms of training might be safe to do while recovering?

Info, advice and words o wisdom apreciated.

Danke!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 3, 2001)

I got knocked out last year while sparring a heavyweight using a point system. Do NOT get hit again or it will return. I spent a good portion of time babying my skull. Time is the best thing. It sucks but you have to wait it out. Avoid jarring motion or whiplash. TRUST ME on this one.
:wah::angry:


----------



## bscastro (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident. Take care of those head things. I don't know everything about it, but nausea sometimes accompanies concussions. Also blurry vision. However, I believe you can have a concussion without those symptoms. 

Take the time off to read some Bruce Lee or other martial arts literature!


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 25, 2002)

As a hockey player I have had many concussions. 3-4 playing hockey and 1 in a incident when I ran into a tree in middle school.
Ussualy what happend was that I would get the worst headaches I had ever had, eventually the headache would get so bad that i would vomit, and then I would be fine. Except one time when i had to spend a long time at the hospital having x-rays and CAT scans done.  No serious damage was done.

-Dave


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

I had skull x-rays...

They showed nothing.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

geez, bob. how are you feeling? maybe you should eat some brain food like salmon?


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 25, 2003)

I've had alot of concussions. Dunno what advice I could give, other then wait it out. Something I never did. Year ago got a concussion. Kept trying to train and it got worse and worse. To the point I couldn't even fuction barely other then trying to walk. Then again it may have been something worse, I didn't have Insurance to get all that testing done. It's taken me a year to get back to the point where I can type properly, remember things, and walk without getting dizzy and falling down. Still can't train though.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok, I got rear ended last Thursday (cars totaled) and am pretty sure I got a mild concussion.  Am currently seeking medical info, but of course, my primary doc don't handle "no-fault" cases (paperwork) and the insurance agencies are playing "point the finger".  In the mean time, my training is on hold.
> 
> Anyone else know anything about concussions, etc?  Symptoms, resources, and what forms of training might be safe to do while recovering?
> ...



Did your head hit something in the colision?
I have lived through rear end, frontal collisions and roll overs. If you wear your seatbelt and sit properly, your chances of escaping injury are very good.  The worst thing I got was the muscle spam caused by being immobilized for hours waiting for the x-ray.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

I had two concussions during wrestling.  Neither one was that serious symtom wise.  I was knocked out both times.   Both times I finished the match.  I had a real real bad headache for about three days with the second one but I still practiced.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

BTW sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I got knocked out last year while sparring a heavyweight using a point system. Do NOT get hit again or it will return. I spent a good portion of time babying my skull. Time is the best thing. It sucks but you have to wait it out. Avoid jarring motion or whiplash. TRUST ME on this one.
> :wah::angry: *



Oh, ok, you fell off the wagon again, what else is new?


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I had two concussions during wrestling.  Neither one was that serious symtom wise.  I was knocked out both times.   Both times I finished the match.  I had a real real bad headache for about three days with the second one but I still practiced. *



Postscript!

The bodies of both of the opponents were later found in the river!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> *geez, bob. how are you feeling? maybe you should eat some brain food like salmon? *



What? Now you want him to get Mercury poisoning?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, its been a bit over a year.  Mostly am ok.  Still, since then I've had some memory issues, but they have been getting better the last few months.  Less 'zoning' out.  

The ER doc said I should have been wearing a seat belt....which is funny because I was.  I think the shoulderstrap sisnt catch due to the angle I was hit and bounced my head off the stearing wheel.  Airbag didnt discharge.  Car was totaled.  Sigh...was a good car.

I prefer Haddock (or shrimp n lobster n crab!) to Salmon....


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, if your foot wasn't on the brake some seatbelts wont catch unless your foot is braking. Mine didn't.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2003)

I was at a full stop, at a light, in the left turn only lane, waiting for it to turn so I could make a left turn.  Person that hit me drifted into my lane and hit the rear passanger side of my car, about 1foot in from the right side.  It shot me from a full stop, across 3 lanes of traffic and up a curb about 50 feet.  Nice bank shot...wish I could do it in pool.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Well, if your foot wasn't on the brake some seatbelts wont catch unless your foot is braking. Mine didn't. *



Actually it is the sudden deceleration that engages the seatbelt lock.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 26, 2003)

I had a concussion and whiplash 10 years ago. (Car wreck- a truck carrying steel hit my Ford Tempo). Still have jaw problems but that is due to repeated injury (knockout once, three more rear-end accidents, etc.). All I can say is stretch, take it easy, get to 100%. Don't clench your teeth or eat exceptionally chewy food. Baby your head & neck. Slow moves, no throws, sparring, etc. Gou is right. Use anti-inflammatory meds and muscle relaxers rather than painkillers- that will address the problem better and you will be less out of it. Easy on the booze too. 

Also, as long as you progress, don't worry. If you have headaches that become more frequent, if you have nausea or confusion, you must get checked out. If you have vision disturbances, get checked out. If you get numbness or tingling anywhere, get checked out. You shouldn't have uneven pupils at this point. If you have or develop weakness in your hands, get checked out. Hmmm- that's all I can think of. All of the above are signs of neurological disturbance. 

Be well.


----------

